# Lidl Supermarket?



## noserhodes

Hi everyone, are there any Lidl supermarkets in the Tomar area (or in the central regions). If not, can anyone recommend any good portuguese supermarkets which stock international food and give me their location. Thanks.


----------



## silvers

Rua de Coimbra
2300-471 Tomar
LIDL Pesquisa de lojas


----------



## canoeman

What do you mean by international?


----------



## noserhodes

canoeman said:


> What do you mean by international?


Sorry didn't mean to confuse regarding "international foods". We have been in Lidl's in other parts of Portugal, but haven't seen any listed on the net for Central Portugal!


----------



## noserhodes

Have now found the locations of the Lidl's in the central area from their website, thanks,


----------



## canoeman

You've also got Aldi's nearish


----------



## noserhodes

Thanks canoeman, looking forward to shopping where it will be a challenge to find what we call "everyday products" - or most likely "not being able to" ??


----------



## canoeman

Most "everyday products" are available but just not in one shop there's always the internet and you've always got Unionjacs at CdeRainha if the taste buds get really homesick


----------



## siobhanwf

There is more and more "international" foods becoming available in the main stream supermarkets.

I picked up some Scottish cheese yesterday at Continente. They also had Heinz baked beans.
Can also endorse Unionjacs. Haggis, Kippers and smoked haddock YUM


----------



## canoeman

Continente even have McVites caramel digestive and chocolate but theres a Portuguese brand thats as good, but no Ginger Nuts


----------



## siobhanwf

canoeman said:


> Continente even have McVites caramel digestive and chocolate but theres a Portuguese brand thats as good, but no Ginger Nuts



Watch your waistline 
For the Ginger Nuts you just need a trip to Tornada!


----------



## canoeman

Bit too far, just for Ginger nuts there the only ones with dunkability, unless where viewing but I'll stock up in March when where down.


----------

